# Anyone have pics of the Hartford Products Barnhart Log Loader they can share?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have this kit from a couple of years ago. I started it then put it aside for a while and now trying to get some more work done it. It's a tough kit to build just off of the instructions. Anyone have some good closeup pics of what this thing should look like? I have the boom, truck, cab floor and engine complete. Details of the levers, and cab would be much appreciated.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you already try Google images search on "Barnhart loader"? There is a whole bunch of hits that come up, of both prototypes and models, but maybe not detailed enough for what you are looking for.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

The old Harford web sit still has a couple of pictures. 

http://www.hartfordpr.com/k07.htm


----------

